

Optimize revenue per visitor in A/B test: Visual Website Optimizer's new feature - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/revenue-tracking-for-ab-testing/

======
barefoot
Nicely done. One problem I've found with optimizing for revenue per visitor is
it takes ages to get significant data unless you're right at the end of the
conversion process such as in your example. Even then, it's difficult to
justify testing on a slice of the users (by campaign, for example) because it
may take a month or so before any meaningful answers come in.

Are you planning on integrating additional measurements later on? What if my
treatment produces more initial revenue but the lifetime value of those
customers is lower by a negating amount through additional support, returns,
chargebacks, and reduced rate of future re-orders, etc...

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, it's true that results may take a lot of time in generating significant
results but it again depends on product mix, traffic, existing revenue per
visitor, etc.

Haven't considered integrating lifetime value yet but it's an interesting
metric.

(Though, as a sidenote, most organizations are yet to start doing A/B tests,
let along doing A/B tests and measuring impact on lifetime value.)

------
paraschopra
I am very excited that we released this feature. This had been #1 requested
feature. Revenue per visitor (or per conversion) is much closer to actual
business goals as compared to plain conversion rate. With this feature, you
will be able to see effect of your A/B test directly on your revenue which is
much more eye-opening as compared to conversion rates.

